# Looking for aggressive hardtails or short travel trail bikes to test ride this summer



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

So I'm rethinking my bikes, and I'm looking at possibly getting an xc/trail or an aggressive xc bike to test ride. I'm willing to try 650b, 650b+, and 29er.

I do not want a women's specific bike, and here's what I have so far. 

Also, there needs to be small or XS to make sure I can fit the bike  The only one I would ride a medium is the Mojo 3, because that actually fit.

Current list, in no priority order:
Mojo 3 (650b or plus)
Pedalhead (hardtail 29er or plus)
Trail Pistol (trail 29er or plus)
Santa Cruz 5010 (650b)
Trek Stache 9.6
Yeti ASR (6650b)
Pivot 429
Norco Range

Out:
Giant or Liv (don't care of the feel)
Spesh Camber - test rode already, 650b
Ripley LS (29er), no small available
Epic (too spendy and I don't like the Spesh implementation of the FSR)

What else? Im not necessarily looking for high end, but something midrange that can be pedaled for 15 miles and can handle the rocks.

I'm not looking for long travel either. I already have a megatrail and don't need something big.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are interested in the 5010, maybe you should include the Yeti 5 Turq as they are very much in the same category. I'm building up a men's frame version for my wife. I also have one, not particularly weight-weenied out at 26 pounds (medium frame) with 2.6" tires on it (with room to spare). This year's has even more tire room on it.

Edit: Also the Giant Trance. Lot's of bang for the buck. I tried one a couple of years ago and I don't suppose the bike has changed significantly, but I was blown away at how nice the suspension was on that bike!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

mach 429 trail and sl is worth a look


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stache carbon like a 9.6.
Ripley LS Boost has more tire clearance.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> Stache carbon like a 9.6.
> Ripley LS Boost has more tire clearance.


Except they don't make a Rip LS in small, so unless that unicorn ever comes to be, I'm not going to be able to get one.

Adding the Stache and Mach 429.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> If you are interested in the 5010, maybe you should include the Yeti 5 Turq as they are very much in the same category. I'm building up a men's frame version for my wife. I also have one, not particularly weight-weenied out at 26 pounds (medium frame) with 2.6" tires on it (with room to spare). This year's has even more tire room on it.
> 
> Edit: Also the Giant Trance. Lot's of bang for the buck. I tried one a couple of years ago and I don't suppose the bike has changed significantly, but I was blown away at how nice the suspension was on that bike!


I don't care for Giants.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> If you are interested in the 5010, maybe you should include the Yeti 5 Turq as they are very much in the same category. I'm building up a men's frame version for my wife. I also have one, not particularly weight-weenied out at 26 pounds (medium frame) with 2.6" tires on it (with room to spare). This year's has even more tire room on it.
> 
> Edit: Also the Giant Trance. Lot's of bang for the buck. I tried one a couple of years ago and I don't suppose the bike has changed significantly, but I was blown away at how nice the suspension was on that bike!


II think I'm more likely to try the ASR, and not the Turq. I'm likely to hurt something with my 185 lbs.

Thanks for the rec though! I think the ASR might be worth a shot.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

It's not exactly short travel but... I test rode a Marin Wolf Ridge on Saturday and was super surprised at how much I liked it. I actually stopped a couple of minutes into the ride to look at the tyre sidewalls because I couldn't believe how well it handled for a 29er! 160mm fork & shock, but it was so easy to pedal that it felt like less. It comes in a size small and felt good to me at 5ft2.5 so it should work for you too. If I had looked purely at the stats I wouldn't have test ridden it and assumed it was too much bike, but I really enjoyed it. 

A note of caution... the Marin guy said it was the first time they had done a public demo of the Wolf Ridge and it didn't have the final parts spec on it. My demo had a bit of an odd mashup of parts on it, but I was testing it more for geometry than parts anyway so it didn't bother me too much.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mahgnillig said:


> It's not exactly short travel but... I test rode a Marin Wolf Ridge on Saturday and was super surprised at how much I liked it. I actually stopped a couple of minutes into the ride to look at the tyre sidewalls because I couldn't believe how well it handled for a 29er! 160mm fork & shock, but it was so easy to pedal that it felt like less. It comes in a size small and felt good to me at 5ft2.5 so it should work for you too. If I had looked purely at the stats I wouldn't have test ridden it and assumed it was too much bike, but I really enjoyed it.
> 
> A note of caution... the Marin guy said it was the first time they had done a public demo of the Wolf Ridge and it didn't have the final parts spec on it. My demo had a bit of an odd mashup of parts on it, but I was testing it more for geometry than parts anyway so it didn't bother me too much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks but that's too much overlap with my megatrail. Not looking for a long travel 29er. Only short travel bikes.

The goal is for this to fill the gap between a 165mm travel bike and a DJ.

I'd really like to see what my options are in the aggressive hardtail too, kinda surprised I'm not getting much for that.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Also check out the Whyte T-130 if you can find one. Their size small isn't available in the carbon frame version, but the alu model is. I was impressed, especially for the price point, and I preferred the T-130 I rode to the Trek Fuel 9.8 that cost a lot more (Trek felt too stretched, the Whyte was spot on).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mahgnillig said:


> Also check out the Whyte T-130 if you can find one. Their size small isn't available in the carbon frame version, but the alu model is. I was impressed, especially for the price point, and I preferred the T-130 I rode to the Trek Fuel 9.8 that cost a lot more (Trek felt too stretched, the Whyte was spot on).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sounds great, but I'm not buying anything I can't demo. Their US demos are really limited, and looks like they're pretty much done.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

stripes said:


> II think I'm more likely to try the ASR, and not the Turq. I'm likely to hurt something with my 185 lbs.
> 
> Thanks for the rec though! I think the ASR might be worth a shot.


Turq is just the high end carbon layup, like CC on the 5010 Vs the C model, not a weaker one. The ASR also comes in a carbon or turq model (I know, it's a ridiculous name for a type of carbon!). The carbon is just the cheaper version.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

stripes said:


> I don't care for Giants.


Oh, I see that....I must have glossed over it before.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

stripes said:


> Sounds great, but I'm not buying anything I can't demo. Their US demos are really limited, and looks like they're pretty much done.


Ahh, bummer! I just looked at their site and their demos really are limited. It might be worth messaging them to see whether they'll be anywhere near you later in the summer and just haven't updated their website. They seemed really cool when I was talking to them but they're definitely a smaller outfit, especially in the US (they are much better known in my native UK). My hubby is seriously considering the T-129 (their 29er) as his next bike after his test ride, he was that impressed.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If a medium Mojo 3 fits, you may be able to ride a medium Ripley LS Boost. The reach on the Mojo is 423mm. A Small is 419mm.
The reach on a medium Rip is 411mm. I'd throw a leg over it to see how it rides.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> If a medium Mojo 3 fits, you may be able to ride a medium Ripley LS Boost. The reach on the Mojo is 423mm. A Small is 419mm.
> The reach on a medium Rip is 411mm. I'd throw a leg over it to see how it rides.


The reach isn't the issue. I literally cannot get a leg over it.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> Oh, I see that....I must have glossed over it before.


Eh, no worries  You're helping with the Yeti stuff.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

stripes said:


> The reach isn't the issue. I literally cannot get a leg over it.


I get on by standing on a pedal with usually my left foot. That gets me off the ground and up in the air to start. Then I push to get rolling. Tilting the bike to balance my weight. Then swing a leg over the back area. Clearing the seat should be relatively easy because yours won't be up high. Called the 'cowboy mount'. Use that exclusively and reach will be all you have to think about. Many more bikes will be available. You can still use the straddle mount in emergencies by leaning the bike. But once you 'get' the cowboy it's so much easier to get going you'll likely always use it.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> I get on by standing on a pedal with usually my left foot. That gets me off the ground and up in the air to start. Then I push to get rolling. Tilting the bike to balance my weight. Then swing a leg over the back area. Clearing the seat should be relatively easy because yours won't be up high. Called the 'cowboy mount'. Use that exclusively and reach will be all you have to think about. Many more bikes will be available. You can still use the straddle mount in emergencies by leaning the bike. But once you 'get' the cowboy it's so much easier to get going you'll likely always use it.


For me, it would be a waste of money. I just bought a bike too big for me (my DJ), and I would prefer not to repeat the experience.

I've been riding 24 years so no need to tell me how to get on a bike even with too much standover. I've already had experiences doing that, and I hated that bike.

Bikes are a ridiculous price for paying for something that's too big. And I refuse to throw money at a manufacturer who won't make a bike in my size. That sale isn't important to them.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Knowing your riding style, I would steer away from the ASR and the like as they are truly just XC race bikes. They are "fun" in the same way that racing short track is "fun."  Also, I don't care what anyone says, Yetis are notorious for chain stay failure, so buying one without a warranty is a hard pass for me. 

I think the Stache or Pedalhead or other "trail" 29+ bikes would be a good fit... They are perfect for trails like Marshall Mesa and the like. The Stache is a fun ****ing bike! If I ever quit racing, my setup might be a long travel full suspension and a 29+ hardtail... 

And didn't someone in the WL build up a Canfield Yelli Screamy not too long ago? That looks like an awesome bike, but would likely be hard to find a demo...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Lucy Juice said:


> Knowing your riding style, I would steer away from the ASR and the like as they are truly just XC race bikes. They are "fun" in the same way that racing short track is "fun."  Also, I don't care what anyone says, Yetis are notorious for chain stay failure, so buying one without a warranty is a hard pass for me.
> 
> I think the Stache or Pedalhead or other "trail" 29+ bikes would be a good fit... They are perfect for trails like Marshall Mesa and the like. The Stache is a fun ****ing bike! If I ever quit racing, my setup might be a long travel full suspension and a 29+ hardtail...
> 
> And didn't someone in the WL build up a Canfield Yelli Screamy not too long ago? That looks like an awesome bike, but would likely be hard to find a demo...


Thanks! You've ridden with me on a number of occasions so this helps. I'll definitely setup a demo for the Pedalhead.

I'm also tempted to try an SC chameleon too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

Lucy Juice said:


> And didn't someone in the WL build up a Canfield Yelli Screamy not too long ago? That looks like an awesome bike, but would likely be hard to find a demo...


Yes! I'd suggest the noble Yelli Screamy, but I'm biased.  Discontinued as of 2016 but frames now on clearance (not that they're cheap even still) on the website. I have the 2011 version and have found it suitable for XC, light enduro, mild to moderate dirt jumps, commuting and whatever else life throws at it. New version ca. 2014 has 142x12mm dropouts and slightly slacker geometry. Hopefully it also accommodates a water bottle in the size small frame, my only gripe about the 2011!


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry for the gravedig, but have you tried the Tallboy 3? I test rode one for MTBR and loved it so much, I built one up for myself.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

MTBR_Saris said:


> Sorry for the gravedig, but have you tried the Tallboy 3? I test rode one for MTBR and loved it so much, I built one up for myself.


Full suspension, not what I'm looking for.

I have reached a solution. I ended up ordering an Ibis Tranny 26, which FedEx managed to destroy the rear dropout. I'm hoping to get it fixed after the claim goes through, and use that for DJ and toying around urban riding.

For trails, no matter how easy, I'm just going to ride my megatrail. It does the job, and I just have to get my engine better.


----------

